# ain't that just like a cat.



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey! Where did you get a picture of Salem? 

j/k...she's not quite _that_ psycho


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

What an incredibly neat picture!
Several of the Ravens Grin tee-shirts feature "Mr. Tuxedo", my black & white Spookhouse cat .
1) Mr. Tuxedo trying to sell you a top-secret map of this house!
(Dirty Rotten Scoundrel!")
2) All the mice are entering The Cheese I'm Scared" Haunted House(which resembles a big wedge of Swiss cheese) but none of them seem to be exiting because right next door is Mr. Tuxedo's Restaurant and it's "Steaks with Tails" night!
3) The newest offering: Mr. Tuxedo is seen from the back as he is sitting under a tree reading, relaxing, waiting for his load of "whites" to dry.
There on the clothesline are his front paws, rear paws, belly pan, and muzzle piece with the black whiskers sticking out of it.
His cartoon bubble says, "No, that is not my bra!" referring to his bra-shaped muzzle piece.
He was part of my kitchen routine here in the house for many years, then suddenly it seemed as if alot of people were telling me they were allergic to cats or simply hated them, so I retired him. I can still bring him out upon request and he still can do his act, flawlessly, I might add!
He's a "Pro!"


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

Look at the eyes...they're saying "Laugh while you can, dumbass. Me and all my buddies are gonna use your favorite foam tombstone as a scratchin' post while you're at the hardware store!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

35 years ago, being young and dumb we left a mother and father cat (he had been fixed by then) in our apartment with 5 kittens for a few days .
When we returned it looked like someone had exploded a grenade in there!
No grenade, no shrapnel in any kitties.
Cats just might be grenade-proof though, they are so quick when they have to be.


----------

